# Nilbarsch in Uganda



## Omondi (17. September 2012)

Hi Guys,

ich bin der Frank aus Berlin und habe vor, im November / Dezember für knapp 2 Wochen nach Uganda zu reisen, um dort einigen kapitalen Nilbarschen nach zu stellen.

Hätte jemand Lust mit zu kommen ?
Es ist ja immer günstiger, wenn 3 oder 4 Leute Boot und Guide mieten, als wenn ich das alleine tun würde.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich viele Jahre in Kenya gelebt habe, und somit nicht ganz unbedarft an so einen Trip heran gehe.
Der Lake Victoria selbst ist ja hoffnungslos überfischt und von kenyanischer Seite aus ist die Sportfischerei auch verboten.

Die besten Fanggebiete für den großen Nilbarsch (und bei "groß" spreche ich von Fischen um die 80 kg) sind zweifelsohne der Nil um die Murchinson Falls herum.

Ich bin in Kontakt mit einem ugandischen Angel-Safari Anbieter, der von Europäern geleitet wird und dessen Geschäftsführer einer der erfahrensten Angel-Experten Africas ist.

Man muss im Grunde nur nach Uganda fliegen und von dort ist man dann in professionellen Händen mit einer Rundumbetreuung.

Also, wer hätte da Bock drauf, auf dieses Abenteuer ?

Solltet ihr Berührungsängste mit einem Land wie Uganda haben, dann fragt ruhig ... ich würde es gut finden, wenn wir diesen Thread bis zu einem kleinen Reisebericht über einen erfolgreichen Trip nach Africa weiter führen würden.

Bis die Tage
Frank


.


----------



## Omondi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Hallo,

niemand interessiert ?

Vielleicht hätte ich die Anfrage auch in einen anderen Themenbereich setzen sollen ?

hhmmm ...

Die Nilbarsche im Lake Nasser in Ägypten haben doch auch irgendwie Interessenten gefunden, obwohl die Großen dort heutzutage recht schwierig an den Haken zu bekommen sind.

Und ob man nun noch 2h länger im Flugzeug sitzt, um an ein Revier zu kommen, wo man nicht mitten in der Wüste ist und einem die Sonne gnadenlos auf die Glatze brennt ... und wo die Chancen auf den big fish richtig groß sind ... daran kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.

Vielleicht schreibt ja doch noch jemand, den dieser Trip interessiert, aber aus Gründen XY doch nicht mitkommen will.


Danke und
viele Grüße
Frank


.


----------



## Omondi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Hallo,

hier noch 2 Nilbarsche, die ich auf der Suche nach ihnen in Uganda gefunden habe.
Gefangen wurden sie von armen Fischern mit Holzboot und einfacher Leine im Lake Victoria ... es gibt die Großen also tatsächlich.

Die Sportfischerei lohnt sich allerdings nur im schon o.e. Nil, vorzugsweise an den Murchinson Falls.

Mfg
Frank


----------



## `Cuda84 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Hallo Frank,

ich hab durchaus Interesse. Bin auf der Suche nach einen solchen Angeltrip um diese Zeit (November).
2 Wochen ist aber ganz schön lang, ich weiß nicht ob ich da kostentechnisch überhaupt die Grundvorraussetzungen erfüllen kann. In welchen Bereich würde sich deine Rundumbetreung den da bewegen? Bei King Tours kostet ne Woche ja um die 1200 und Flüge nach Entebbe liegen ja auch nochmal zwischen 600 und 900 Euros.

Hast du Infos/Erfahrungswerte zur Saison ? November soll ja angeblich zu den Monaten mit maximaler Niederschlagsmenge gehören. Ist da Angeln überhaupt sinnvoll/bzw. uneingeschränkt möglich ?

Viele Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## Omondi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Hallo Cuda,

die Rundumbetreuung kommt ja nicht vom mir, sondern von einem lokalen Anbieter dort in Uganda.

hier mal ein Link ...
runter scrollen, da findet man auch Preise ...

http://www.wildfrontiers.co.ug/fishingsafaris_murchison.html

nach meinen Infos ist das dort DER Anbieter ... ich will da keine Werbung betreiben ... so sind halt meine Infos.

Ich selber war dort noch nicht, sondern habe lediglich vor ein paar Wochen von Kenya aus einen Ausflug an die ugandische Seite des Lake Victoria gemacht.
Dort konnte ich die oben gezeigten Fotos schießen.

Raus gefahren zum Fischen bin ich nicht, da die Preise für eine Bootsmiete nicht dem zu erwartenden Erfolg rechtfertigten.

Der Director der "Wildfrontiers" empfahl mir, einen organisierten Trip zu den Murchinson Falls zu machen ... dazu bräuchte ich aber Mitstreiter, um die Kosten erträglich zu halten.

Man kann dort in diesem Nationalpark nicht einfach mal mit seiner Angel los spazieren, sondern das Fischen ist nur durch, bzw. mit Tour-Operator möglich.

Andrees Angelreisen (King-Tours weiß ich jetzt nicht) bietet den Trip ja auch an, allerdings gepaart mit Gorilla-Trecking. Dieses Gorilla-Watching macht den Trip jetzt nicht unbedingt teurer, da es bei den Preisen dort egal ist, ob man nun 2 Wochen angelt oder eine Woche angelt und die andere Woche auch noch die Affen besucht.

Für einen Angler ist es sicher interessanter, evtl. nur eine Woche da runter zu fliegen, um nur zu angeln und sich rein von den Kosten her dann die 2. Woche zu sparen.
Also ich brauche keine Gorillas, aber das ist sicherlich jedermanns eigene Entscheidung.

Fakt ist ... beides ist für die dortigen Verhältnisse exorbitant teuer ... so ein Gorilla-Ausflug kostet allein $ 500 und muss ewig vorher gebucht werden, da ja immer nur ein paar Leute die wenigen Gorillafamilien besuchen können.

Ein Boot z.B. in der Karibik oder sonstwo auf dieser Welt für einen fishingtrip zu buchen, fängt ja immer bei etwa $ 200 an, also langen die Afrikaner da auch zu ... das kann man wohl nicht ändern.

Ich will in jedem Fall im November wieder nach Ostafrica fliegen ... wenn sich hier ein paar Leute finden, dann gerne zuerst nach Uganda, um das beste Nilbarsch-Revier weltweit einmal anzutesten.


MfG
Frank


.


----------



## Omondi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

achso ja ... im Oktober gibt es nochmal eine kleine Regenzeit ... ab November beginnt der Sommer, mit Sonne satt bis zum März.


----------



## `Cuda84 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Ja, den Gorillaausflug würde ich mir definitiv sparen. 

Eine Woche Angeltrip (6 übernachtungen) wären bei mir im Bereich des möglichen, wenn sich 2 weitere Personnen melden. Warten wir mal ab...

LG


----------



## Omondi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Ja ... warten wir mal ab.

Ich wurde allerdings von anderer Seite darauf hingewiesen, dass das Zeitfenster bis zum möglichen Beginn der Reise wohl etwas zu eng bemessen ist.

Die meisten, die sich solch einen Trip leisten wollen, sind ja dann auch erwerbstätig und haben ihren Urlaub kurz vor Jahresende schon verplant, bzw. ist da kein space mehr, schnell mal noch 2 Wochen Africa ein zu schieben.

Vielleicht sollte man soetwas längerfristig ansetzen.

Ich gehe ja Anfang November wieder nach Kenya, um dort für einen Investor in der Nähe des Lake Victoria ein Touristen-Camp zu errichten. Der Victoriasee ... für Sportfischer eigentlich uninteressant, zumindest um dafür extra viele tausend Kilometer an zu reisen ... ist aber für z.B. Vogelliebhaber ein wahres Paradies.

Wenn ich dort bin, werde ich in jedem Fall nach Uganda reisen, um einmal konkret heraus zu finden, MUSS man wirklich, wenn man bei einem dortigen Touroperator das Rundumpaket bucht, pro Tag etwa $500 pro Person einplanen (und das bei einer 4-6 köpfigen Gruppe), um in den Genuss zu kommen, am Nil auf diese großen Barsche zu angeln.

Wenn man ja z.B. mit 3 Leuten dort individuell anreist, kostet ja die Nur-Boosmiete plus guide plus Angellizenz nur um die $250 pro Person.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dort zwangsläufig nur Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ab $200 aufwärts gibt.
Da sehe ich Einsparungspotential.

Also ich werde weiter berichten.

Viele Grüße
Frank


.


----------



## Andrees Angelreisen (30. November 2012)

*AW: Nilbarsch in Uganda*

Hallo Frank,

wir bieten in der Tat auch das Fischen dort im  Murchison Falls Nationalpark an. Die von Dir angesprochene Expedition  ist in der Tat eine Kombination aus Gorilla- und Chimpanzen-Trekking  sowie Fischen auf Nilbarsch. Man kann aber auch nur das Fischen bei uns buchen und einen individuellen Trip zusammenstellen lassen. Wir richten  uns da voll nach Euren Vorstellungen und Wünschen. Informationen für die individuelle Reise nach Uganda findet Ihr hier:

http://www.andrees-expeditions.de/index.php/angebote/einzelbuchungen/uganda


----------

